# Commencal META V4.2 AM Kabelführung und Schutz



## wildsaufr (20. Februar 2018)

Hallo ich habe ein Frage: In meinem neuen META V4.2 AM habe ich an der Stelle unten am Hauptrahmen, wo die Leitungen Schaltung, Bremse und Remote Sattelstütze in den Unteren Rahmen verlaufen, keine Gummitülle die das eintreten von Schmutz verhindert! Ist das so gewollt? Habt ihr das an eurem META V4.2 auch? Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass diese Stelle so ungeschützt vor dem Dreck des Hinterrades sein soll???
Foto ist dabei!
Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Liebe Grüße Michael


----------



## 4Stroke (20. Februar 2018)

Zum einen würde ich Scheuerstellen am Rahmen mit Scotch 2228 schützen.

Zudem in das Loch z.B. moto Foam (wenn das funktioniert, habe kein v4.2 und kann es daher nicht beurteilen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (20. Februar 2018)

Ein einzelnes Thema zum „typischen Meta-Problem“.
Ich zitiere hier mal meine Antwort aus dem Meta V4.2-Thread:

Hi Leute. 
Irgendwie scheine ich hier ja ein Scheunentor aufgemacht zu haben. Alleine heute sind es schon 3 Anfragen für den Slasher. 
Deshalb schreibe ich hier mal kurz was dazu. 

Ich selber fahre ein Meta AM V4; also keine V4.2! 
Und genau da legt das Problem. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das Loch vom V4 und V4.2 das Selbe ist. 
Ich habe jetzt mit 

@wildsaufr mal abgemacht, dass ich einen Slasher baue und er mal probiert, ob er bei einer V4.2 passt. 
Sollte jemand aus dem Raum Reutlingen sein und eine V4.2 haben, könnte ich es aber auch direkt vergleichen und gegebenenfalls ein neues Modell für eine V4.2 bauen. 

Der Slasher eliminiert 2 Probleme. 
Zum einen verstopft er das Loch und zum Zweiten verhindert er, dass die Aussenhüllen, die über das Tretlager gehen, das Tretlager nicht kaputt scheuern. 
Wer wissen will, wie das Teil aussieht:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-am-v4-alle-infos.813110/page-3
Alles Weitere würde ich sagen, schreibe ich, wenn 

@wildsaufr mir grünes Licht gegeben hat oder aber jemand sich im Raum RT gefunden hat. 
Ich hoffe, das ist für euch so ok. 





Sascha


----------



## wildsaufr (21. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank an 4Stroke!


----------

